# Frontosa worth ?



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

How much would 5 of these frontosa at 3.5 years old be worth what species are they ?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Buuuummmmpppp


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

At least $500. It depends on their history, the condition of the fish and the ratio of males to females.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

History ? What do you mean


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Bump 
Any one else have anything to say ?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Most likely means whether they are WC or F1/2 etc. I'm no expert but I'd say burundi.
Condition looks good, there is no mooning (white crescent shape) that I can see in the bars.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The only way to know what they are actually worth is to put them up for sale. demand will determine the price. So, they may be worth $500 as stated, or far less, if no one is really interested. I would never pay $100 for any fish, but that doesn't mean someone else won't, as is clearly illustrated by the cost of some arrowana and even Koi.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info


----------

